# Cherche appli genre Knowtilus mais pour les PDF



## auger.gregoire (7 Août 2011)

Bonjour,

Je ne sais pas si ça existe mais je cherche une application sur iPad dans le même genre que Knowtilus qui est un navigateur avec prise de note en simultané mais pour les PDF.

Je ne voudrai pouvoir rédiger un texte tout en consultant le PDF.

Merci


----------

